# Finally..... I'm in the game :)



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I bit the bullet.
Just picked up a Sig p229 .40 from a local gunshop. Used but looks brand new.
I paid $473 out the door. It came with 1 mag though but has nightsights and houge grips just what I was going to do to it. I took it to another local store and all three guys there said I came out good. Now is to find some ammo and test my baby out....... come on Walmart..... come on....I'm dying here.








[/URL] [/IMG]








[/URL] [/IMG]








[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

boildown said:


> Well I bit the bullet.
> Just picked up a Sig p229 .40 from a local gunshop. Used but looks brand new.
> I paid $473 out the door. It came with 1 mag though but has nightsights and houge grips just what I was going to do to it. I took it to another local store and all three guys there said I came out good. Now is to find some ammo and test my baby out come on Walmart..... come on....I'm dying here:smt022


A "like new" Sig for $473 is a steal. A "like new" Sig with night sights and hogue grips for $473 is highway robbery.... congrats on that find...


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats! I agree with literaltrance - that is a steal considering you're getting a great condition P229 with those SIG sights. Just go out and buy a few additional mags and a holster and you're all set.

Take that baby out and shoot her...then bring us back a range report. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the SIG family!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations...That's a good looking SIG...Shoot safe and enjoy.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Boildown, is this the P229 you were looking at back in December? I'm glad you are "in the game" now. I added a P239, also used to my Sig armory. It is chambered in 357sig. I'm up and reloading already. Your P229 is like the one that the U.S. Sky Marshal insisted I fire 100 rounds through. Congratulations!


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

It does look new, great find. Love the grips. Congrats!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, and a good deal. You might want to order some ammo online, just in case your Walmart takes a while. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have that same model, you'll love it. you did pretty good on it, i got mine for 525.00 and six mags. It's one of the only "non 1911" type guns I like carrying. Can't wait to see a range report :smt023


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> Boildown, is this the P229 you were looking at back in December? I'm glad you are "in the game" now. I added a P239, also used to my Sig armory. It is chambered in 357sig. I'm up and reloading already. Your P229 is like the one that the U.S. Sky Marshal insisted I fire 100 rounds through. Congratulations!


Yeah it's the same one.....I kind of gave up on it and stopped by over the weekend and it was still there calling my name....plus the owner threw in the grips he wanted more for over christmas.....and a $24 cheapo generic holster

The nightsights were a surprise for I thought they were factory until I got home and was putting it away that night in drawer.....and i saw the little green glow....trust me the sound of joy that emanated from me could have raised the dead:smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

boildown said:


> Yeah it's the same one.....I kind of gave up on it and stopped by over the weekend and it was still there calling my name....plus the owner threw in the grips he wanted more for over christmas.....and a $24 cheapo generic holster
> 
> The nightsights were a surprise for I thought they were factory until I got home and was putting it away that night in drawer.....and i saw the little green glow....trust me the sound of joy that emanated from me could have raised the dead:smt033


Yea, I have Siglite night sights on my P229 Eq. and it's enough light to show me the contents of my safe (ivory colored inner walls help, too). Amazing stuff...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> A "like new" Sig for $473 is a steal. A "like new" Sig with night sights and hogue grips for $473 is highway robbery.... congrats on that find...


2nd that!

Good luck and careful you don't get Sig-itis. 
Highly contagious and only eleviated by the next Sig purchase.
Next, ammo, couple more mags, range report.

:smt033


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Range trip on Wednesday


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Boil, this isn't another trick is it? The last time you said you were gonna do something we waited with baited breath for what felt like a year! :goofy: Seriously though, I hope all goes well for you. Being the owner of 2 Sigs, I'm pretty sure I know how it's gonna turn out.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new purchase. I too just bought a new Sig today. Got the Pro2022 in 9mm. Hope to get it out to the range next week. I put up my Taurus 917C on consignment but took the new one home today. It is my first and probably only Sig. I know it is at the bottom level of the Sigs but I think I will be very happy with it. Mainly for home defense and some shooting. It fits in nicely between my XD 9mm tactical and my Walther PPS. Also ordered a Kahr PM9 if one can be found. Enjoy your new weapon and stay safe.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> Boil, this isn't another trick is it? The last time you said you were gonna do something we waited with baited breath for what felt like a year! :goofy: Seriously though, I hope all goes well for you. Being the owner of 2 Sigs, I'm pretty sure I know how it's gonna turn out.


I know it is long anticipated......but here is the proof........








[/URL] [/IMG]




Packed and ready to go:smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Hollander said:


> Congrats on the new purchase. I too just bought a new Sig today. Got the Pro2022 in 9mm. Hope to get it out to the range next week. It is my first and probably only Sig. I know it is at the bottom level of the Sigs but I think I will be very happy with it. Mainly for home defense and some shooting. Enjoy your new weapon and stay safe.


I've never fired a 2022 but have listened to 2 fellows that have. They really loved the trigger; mentioned it more than once when I told them I was looking for one chambered in 357sig. I never found one. I was definitely willing to give it a try. I hope you like yours. But I have to tell ya, that statement about that SigPro probably being your only Sig; I think that might be a bit premature. I said that after my 1st Sig too. Then I said it after my 2nd one. I'm clammin' up this time.

BTW: Top Gun Supply has mags in stock for your SigPro for $30. Very good company to deal with.

Good shooting to both of you. :smt071


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Another happy Sig owner.:smt023


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally got time to post my pics from my range trip...the first is from 25 ft. slow fire
first time shooting the sig.....the second two are rapid double taps from about 12 ft.....the third is just for memories...lol....GOD I love this gun








[/URL][/IMG]





What you all think???


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job..!! keep it up.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that a Pachmayr logo magazine? I didn't know they did mags -fascinating. Great gun, BTW.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Pistolero said:


> Is that a Pachmayr logo magazine? I didn't know they did mags -fascinating. Great gun, BTW.


It is as a matter of fact.....it came with the gun.....I have not been able to find any where online...as of yet no issues to report......more mags are in order as soon as $$$$$$$ allow.


----------

